# Which dripper is this?



## Andre (7/7/15)

Please


----------



## Dubz (7/7/15)

Looks like the Vector - clone of the Vector maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/7/15)

Yip, looks like the vector


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

Thanks @Dubz and @BhavZ. That was super fast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (7/7/15)

Is a clone . ( of the vector ) as said before . I wAs looking at it as well


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

andro said:


> Is a clone . ( of the vector ) as said before . I wAs looking at it as well


Thanks @andro. Now available in bf at Reosmods. If you want you could order one in VM's latest pre-order round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (7/7/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks @andro. Now available in bf at Reosmods. If you want you could order one in VM's latest pre-order round.


Fantastic . Gonna look at the price later


----------

